# Fifa 14



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

So then, Whos got fifa 14?

For those who have, do you find nearly every shot hits the post!


----------



## benji1205 (Jun 15, 2009)

I am still undecided on whether I am going to get this. Do you think its worth buying over 13? Currently on GTA V also but its nice to have a little mix of games.

Whats your overall opinion of the game?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes I'd say its worth buying over 13.

The gameplay, much more slower than before, crossing the ball is now a lot harder and also you have mor control of the keeper you have to move the keeper yourself to save the ball or it will just go in from anywhere.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Its totally different from 13, That was just a patched version of 12 tbh.

14 is much harder and a lot more realistic, Even more so on full Manual but it is so satifying when you do hit that sweet shot or cross exactly where you wanted it, Looks awesome as well.

Top job EA!


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Really like it. Feels so much different when playing it and as said more realistic. The new menus are much different also and much more modern. Id say its fifa's biggest update in years.


----------



## Brian88 (Sep 28, 2013)

After playing 4 games I vowed that this was the worst FIFA ever!! But after about 15 games started to like it now I've built my ultimate team and won 10 and lost 2 games I really like it! I was just watching some videos of FIFA 14 on Xbox one it looks even more fluid moving! A lot better graphics to.


----------

